# $25.00 Triple7 Pellets 50 Caliber, 50 Grain NEW Sealed



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Apparently, I have the wrong the stuff. 

Brand new, just purchased Triple7 Pellets, 100 pack, 50 Caliber, 50 Grain, Sealed in box aka unopened. 

$25.00

(normally running around $31.99 to $34.99 pre tax) 

Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Sold!


----------

